# PS3 Slim optical output



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I using an optical cable from Slim PS3 to receiver and HDMI direct to display, in the setup menu BD Audio Output Format (optical digital) which output setting to use, Bitstream or LPCM? Also in System Information it states 3.15 Version, is the current software or is there a newer version to download? Thanks for taking the time to read this, I look forward to all replies.
Best regards, Jeff

Ps... in optical output settings I selected all of the options including AAC, can you tell me what AAC is?
Thanks again....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

AAC is a compression type, like mp3. Either Bitstream or LPCM will work, the advantage to LCPM being that the PS3 will mix in the beeps and boops from the system menus, and the advantage to Bitstream being that your little Dobly or DTS light on your receiver will light up.

You are sending this to an AV receiver, right?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The latest firmware is 3.30 and +1 to what Marshall said.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

eugovector said:


> AAC is a compression type, like mp3. Either Bitstream or LPCM will work, the advantage to LCPM being that the PS3 will mix in the beeps and boops from the system menus, and the advantage to Bitstream being that your little Dobly or DTS light on your receiver will light up.
> 
> You are sending this to an AV receiver, right?


Thanks Marshall, yes I am sending it to an older receiver without HDMI.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ares said:


> The latest firmware is 3.30 and +1 to what Marshall said.



Ares, please forgive my ignorance, how do I get my PS3 slim to 3.30, and should I do it? I don't want to mess things up.
Thanks much, Jeff


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

In your ps3 menu, you should see "system update" somewhere in your settings. If you don't mind, please post how your update goes. I have seen some threads on their forums where the update messed up the player. I have not updated mine at all for that reason.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If your PS3 is connected to the internet you can simply click on the System Update in the XBM then choose via internet and if you don't have it connected to the internet you will need a USB flash drive or external HDD, to do it with a Flash drive you will need to create a folder named PS3 remember to use caps when naming the folders next create a folder inside the PS3 folder named UPDATE. After that go to the PS3 support website and download the firmware. 

zo6gal there are many reasons for the PS3 to brick there has never been conclusive evidence linking firmware to bricking. I have download every firmware update since I bought my 40GB PS3 in 2007 and have had no issues which leads me to believe that there may be another cause or multiple causes for the PS3 to brick.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok Ares. Good to know. I'll update mine tomorrow and see how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ares said:


> If your PS3 is connected to the internet you can simply click on the System Update in the XBM then choose via internet and if you don't have it connected to the internet you will need a USB flash drive or external HDD, to do it with a Flash drive you will need to create a folder named PS3 remember to use caps when naming the folders next create a folder inside the PS3 folder named UPDATE. After that go to the PS3 support website and download the firmware.
> 
> zo6gal there are many reasons for the PS3 to brick there has never been conclusive evidence linking firmware to bricking. I have download every firmware update since I bought my 40GB PS3 in 2007 and have had no issues which leads me to believe that there may be another cause or multiple causes for the PS3 to brick.



Thanks Ares, I have access to internet connection and will try what you suggest and let you know how it turned out.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

z06gal said:


> In your ps3 menu, you should see "system update" somewhere in your settings. If you don't mind, please post how your update goes. I have seen some threads on their forums where the update messed up the player. I have not updated mine at all for that reason.


I will do that, please post how your update goes.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I using an optical cable from Slim PS3 to receiver and HDMI direct to display, in the setup menu BD Audio Output Format (optical digital) which output setting to use, Bitstream or LPCM? Also in System Information it states 3.15 Version, is the current software or is there a newer version to download? Thanks for taking the time to read this, I look forward to all replies.
> Best regards, Jeff
> 
> ...


Hello,
Since I am assuming you are using an AVR with onboard Dolby Digital and DTS Decoders, I would set it to bitstream and let your AVR do the Decoding. You can of course try it each way and decide which way sounds best to you, but I have always gone with Bitstream.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Since I am assuming you are using an AVR with onboard Dolby Digital and DTS Decoders, I would set it to bitstream and let your AVR do the Decoding. You can of course try it each way and decide which way sounds best to you, but I have always gone with Bitstream.
> Cheers,
> JJ


 Thanks JJ, that's what I ended up doing, I must say that I am impressed with the sound using the optical cable. I just wanted to say thanks again JJ, you have been there for every post and question I have asked, no matter where in this forum, be it receivers, amps, displays, loudspeakers and gaming consoles. Very grateful.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeff,
Glad that everything is sounding to your liking. And it is truly my pleasure to assist you in anyway I can. And thank you for the kind words.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How is the firmware working out so far? any issues?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ares said:


> How is the firmware working out so far? any issues?



Hello Ares,
Thanks for asking. I hard wired to router and installed the 3.30 version, it took less ten minutes. All seems well, no issues. Again my friend thanks so much for your help and consideration, much appreciated.
Jeff


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

No problem anytime, just to let you know the next firmware update will be out June 29th. 

Enjoy and Happy Gaming.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ares said:


> No problem anytime, just to let you know the next firmware update will be out June 29th.
> 
> Enjoy and Happy Gaming.


 
Thank you, I'll try to remember that.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

My update went excellent as well. Thank you Ares for the vote of confidence. They make it sound like an awful experience on the ps3 forums. I am grateful mine went great.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have watched the goings on over at various PS3 forums for awhile and there is always talk of this or that firmware has bricked my PS3, while it might of happened after you downloaded a firmware there is no way possible to say it was the cause there are other factors that will have to be taken into consideration such as 

*Maintenance:* there are gamers out there that don't do proper basic maintenance of their consoles like keeping the vents clear of dust.

*Location:* I have seen people put their consoles in a cramp shelving unit with virtually no airflow or next to other equipment that also puts out huge amounts of heat like receivers, amps...etc

*Thermal Paste:* Sony uses some low-grade stuff and sometimes they apply too much or not enough, it works ok as long as your under warranty but once it's over I always suggest to change it, unless you have an extended warranty.

*Wear and Tear:* Things just simply wear out over time if you play every day for 5 hours a day it will eventually start to have issues at some point in time in it's lifecycle.

Now I know there are going to be some that will read this and say wait isn't possible for the firmware to cause my PS3 to brick, if it was the firmware it would brick all PS3's that updated to that version of firmware not a couple thousand, but all.


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Ares. I am new to playstations. I bought the ps3 to use for movies [mainly bd] and for my nephew when he visits. I don't do much gaming but it does everything else I need which is why I chose it. I am so impressed with it especially watching blu-ray movies. Wow. Ironically, we have decided to do a laminate screen which, hopefully, we will put up tomorrow. I've read every thread I could find here so I'm excited. I will say that this is one of the most helpful forums I've ever visited. The people are so helpful which really makes it easier to ask. Thanks to you for your help on the update because I would probably not have ever given it a shot after reading the ps3 forums. I think I'll stay away from them now. Lol


Robin


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Robin it's been my pleasure and enjoy your PS3.


----------



## titan5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello,

I am hoping you might be able to confirm and help me with a solution.

I am having troubles streaming DVDRips's that I have recoded into mp4 [ND AVC .264] with ACC 5.1 audio through my newer Slim PS3. I think, but would like to confirm, that the trouble is with the AVR, an older Marantz SR6200.

My setup is as follows:

Win 7 PC streaming to the PS3 via WiFi.
PS3 connected via optical cable to the Marantz
PS3 connected to HDTV via HDMI

When attempting to play MP4's with AAC 5.1 audio the AVR fails to detect any audio stream at all.
If I bypass the AVR and select HDMI audio direct rather than the optical out I get audio at the HDTV via HDMI

If I play other DVDRips that do not use AAC audio I can get 5.1 through the AVR.

What I am suspecting now is that I am going to have to upgrade the AVR to a newer model that either has HDMI input/outputs or is listed as accepting AAC encoded audio streams.

Can someone confirm if I am correct or not and if so, what exactly do I require in a new AVR as I have read about not needing AAC decoding as 5.1 PCM should work???

I also see other comments about how it may work with optical input but selected bitstream yet I see no option for bitstream audio under the optical output settings.

If I am correct that the main issue is the older AVR then I am leaning towards the most basic Denon AVR that can do what I want. Any guidance would be appreciated.

Update: disabling AAC in the PS3 Sound Settings allows 2 channel audio to be detected.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ares said:


> No problem anytime, just to let you know the next firmware update will be out June 29th.
> 
> Enjoy and Happy Gaming.



Thanks again Ares for the heads up on firmqare update, just downloaded update to 3.40, all is well.
Jeff


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

titan5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am hoping you might be able to confirm and help me with a solution.
> 
> ...


I will do my best to help out Titan, what are your settings for your PS3 no detail is to small.


----------

